
As Protests and Violence Spill Over, Trump Shrinks Back - lihaciudaniel
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/31/us/politics/trump-protests-george-floyd.html
======
Havoc
Big angry crowd, hiding in a bunker while tweeting inflammatory messages at
them.

That's a bold move, Cotton. Let's see how it plays out

------
bespokedevelopr
"Demonstrations have broken out in at least 75 cities in recent days, with
governors and mayors deploying the National Guard or imposing curfews on a
scale not seen since the aftermath of the assassination of the Rev. Dr. Martin
Luther King Jr. in 1968."

Change is happening, it's around you, it's inescapable.

~~~
stanski
The cynical part of me is thinking this will blow over in a week or two, until
the next time.

------
cpr
Fake news.

So you don't think any president, politics aside, with serious rioting going
on, including burning churches near the White House, wouldn't be (shouldn't
be) whisked by his Secret Service people to some place of known safety?

~~~
daverobbins1
I believe the point here is that _this_ particular president is hiding from
violent mobs that he has had a large part in creating.

It's akin to the school bully that teases other kids and hides behind his
parents when confronted.

